# Moving to Treviso



## David Henriksen (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi
My partner and I are moving from the UK to Treviso to teach in August and are looking for accommodation in the area for a long term let - 6 months upwards. Does anyone have anything they think we would be interested in - minimum 2 bedrooms and hopefully some outside space. Also any thoughts on the Treviso area would be greatfully appreciated.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## wen20 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi I will be moving to Treviso area soon with my family and I was looking for threads on Treviso. Just wondering if you are still there and how has your experience of the place been so far?


----------

